# צריכה את ההמלצה שלכן - שמלות ערב לאמהות



## אמילי79 (19/4/07)

צריכה את ההמלצה שלכן - שמלות ערב לאמהות 
אשמח לקבל מכן המלצות לחנויות שיש להן שמלות ערב. אם אפשר בדיזינגוף בת"א , ראשל"צ  ובכלל באזור המרכז. היום אנחנו הולכות לסיבוב בדיזינגוף אחרי שאתמול היינו אצל מישהי בשם גלית עיצובים ברוטשילד בראשל"צ (שאגב יש לה דברים מדהימים לדעתי לנשים צעירות נניח אחיות וחברות טובות של הכלה ואפילו מתאים לנשים ואמהות צעירות ברוחן) מיועד לשמלת ערב לאמא של הכלה. העדפה לשמלות מחוך ומשהו עם צבע חי. נ.ב המלצה גם לתופרת שמלות ערב מרשימות במחירים סבירים תתקבל בברכה. אשמח גם לראות תמונות של שמלות כאלה... תודה מראש


----------



## אורית26 של הצאט (19/4/07)

חח גם אני הולכת היום עם אמא 
אחרי שהיינו ת"א באלנבי ולא מצאנו כלום אנחנו נעשה סבב בראשון אולי נמצא? יש לך המלצות לראשון?איפה החנות גלית עיצובים? תודה


----------



## אמילי79 (19/4/07)

נמצאת ב 
רוטשילד 46 בפסאג' בראשל"צ.


----------



## carya (19/4/07)

רינה רז 
רינה רז בדיזנגוף 211 (נדמה לי) - תפרה בגד מדהים לחברה שחיתנה בן ועכשיו מתקנת לה אותו ללא תשלום נוסף כדי שיתאים לאירועים אחרים


----------



## naomi78 (19/4/07)

אני לא יודעת על ראשון 
אבל בבת-ים ברח' בלפור יש הרבה, ובחולון שמעתי שיש גם, אמא שלי גם מבררת על זה עכשיו. הפלוס העיקרי בחו"בת זה שהם פחות יקרים מאלה שבת"א...ויש להם מבחר מקורי יותר


----------



## פיצית של פיץ (19/4/07)

אמא של פיץ קנתה שמלה אצל דורין פרנקפורט 
ברחוב דיזנגוף


----------



## danashemer (21/4/07)

גם אמא שלי


----------



## חן באחוזה (19/4/07)

מודאדא 
שמלת נפלאות ובאמת נוחות, מודאדא של אורנה אלעמי דיזנגוף 218 בת"א יש עוד מקום שאמא שלי החליטה לנסות שנקרא "של מולי" בת"א (מוהליבר 18 תל אביב)


----------



## itzak1234 (19/4/07)

אמא שלי קנתה 
אצל טניה מדינגוף 155 שימלה


----------



## ט ו ש ה (19/4/07)

אולי זה יעזור 
שרשור של שמלות שנמצא בטאגליינס


----------



## קרןאלון (19/4/07)

אני צריכה מקומות של שמלות 
לצעירות עבור אחותי, יש למישהי מקום? אזור מרכז.


----------



## ira m (20/4/07)

גולדי - ברעננה 
יש לה אתר,שמלות יפות


----------



## An at (21/4/07)

כמה צעירה? 
אם היא לא ילדה, אז יש דברים מקסימים ב"פשוט" (או כמו שבנזוגי אומר "פשוט יקר", אבל מה הוא מבין ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). אחותי קנתה שם שמלה מדהימה לחתונה שלי, ונראתה כאילו היא בדרך לשטיח האדום באוסקר.... יש להם סניפים בקניון גבעתיים, רננים, שבעת הכוכבים ועזריאלי (או רמת אביב, לא סגורה על זה), ולדעתי בעוד מקום או שניים.


----------



## M a x i1 (21/4/07)

חולההההההההה על החנות הזאת ../images/Emo45.gif 
ואיזה קטש' המילה הזאת "פשוט" הא? בקיץ שעבר קניתי שם שמלת קולר קייצית פרחונית יפהפייה שהוציאה מהבובה בשבילה (כי היא פשוט נחטפה בכל הסניפים) ולא הפסקתי לקבל מחמאות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עלתה לי 350 שקל (אשכרה פשוט יקר חחח) וגם לא האמנתי שאני מידה 1


----------



## קרןאלון1 (21/4/07)

היא בת 24 ו


----------



## navabg (20/4/07)

בראשון לציון המעצבת אטי יעקובסון 
עיצבה לי את הבגד לחתונה וזכיתי להמון מחמאות .אני ירושלמית .  . תכנסי לאתר שלה ותראי  אמהות אמיתיות   .www.ettyjacobson.com


----------



## מוריגיין (20/4/07)

לארז עובדיה יש גם שמלות ערב 
אמא של דמבית עשתה אצלו והיתה לה שמלה מקסימה.  ואת גם יכולה לראות מהתמונות של arielucha את השמלה היפיפיה של החותנת שלה. (הערכות מחירים במסר)


----------



## זהרצנו (20/4/07)

אני לא עוזר לך אבל חייב לספר 
ההורים שלי נסעו לצרפת לפני שבועיים לאיזה עיסוק שלהם ובשבוע הראשון לקחו גם את סבתא שלי. אמא שלי וסבתא שלי הסתובבו במרסיי וקנו שמלות לחתונה. כשאמא שלי הראתה לי את התמונה בסקייפ הדבר הראשון שעלה לי בראש זה שחייבים למצוא את הגרוזינית שאמא שלי שדדה ולהחזיר לה את השמלה - זו שמלה ירוקה עם זהב (או לפחות ככה זה נראה בסקייפ, אני מצטער אם יש גרוזיניות בקהל - זה לא בקטע של העלבה). גם אבא שלי קנה חליפה וגילה שהוא עיוור צבעים (הוא שאל את המוכרת אם זה חום והיא אמרה לו שהחליפה שהוא מסתכל עליה כחולה). מחר הם חוזרים לארץ ואני מקווה שהשמלה נראית יותר טוב במציאות...


----------



## זהרצנו (21/4/07)

עדכון 
ראינו את השמלה אתמול. היא לא ירוקה, היא טורקיז וכמעט אין בה זהב.דווקא יפה מאוד...


----------



## Sheli Sade (22/4/07)

כאחת שמתחתנת עם גרוזיני... ../images/Emo6.gif 
זה בסדר... לפחות המשפחה שאני מתחתנת איתה רצה גם היא על הבדיחות האלו


----------



## אמילי79 (22/4/07)

../images/Emo6.gif ../images/Emo6.gif 
אכן לא עזר אבל הצחקת אותי דבר נחמד כשלעצמו בימים לחוצים אלו  מקווה שהגרוזינית תודה לך על השבת האבידה


----------



## M a x i1 (20/4/07)

אמא שלי קנתה שמלה מדהימה 
מחנות בר"ג- פרינסס האוס ייבוא אישי מפריז!!! אבל סחורה יקרה ושווה! השמלה שלה תכלת ממש יפה (אני בחרתי לה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) אגב בנות...אתן מודעות לזה שהשמלות היפהפייות האלו הן לשימוש חד פעמי, או מקסימום לתפוס מקום בארון נכון? אמא שלי גם קנתה חצאית וווסט עם שיפון בצבעים חיים כאלו עוד מהבר מצווה של אחי (היום הוא בן 24) ומאז היא לא לבשה את זה!!! זה די מבאס, לא? אבל ברור שאמא של הכלה וגם החתן (נו שיהיה חחח) צריכה להיראות מיליון דולר...מה דעתכן?


----------



## M a x i1 (20/4/07)

שכחתי לציין שהחנות ברח' קריניצי בר"ג


----------



## ליבלובית18 (20/4/07)

לא חסר מקומות... 
בראשון אני לא יודעת על מקומות (למרות שאני מראשון..) בחולון יש כמה בסוקולוב (שחכתי את השמות שלהם..) ובבת ים יש את ג'וזף... (מומלץ מניסיון..) השכרה בלבד ואת שלומי דדון , אבל רק אם אמא שלך רזה (גם כן מומלץ) קנייה , ויש אופצייה לשפר את זה אחרי האירוע מקווה שעזרתי...


----------



## naomi78 (20/4/07)

הכי מומלץ לדעתי 
ג'וזף בבת ים, אמא שלי שכרה שם שמלה (מחוך וחצאית) לחתונה של אחותי לפני , שנה וחצי וחודש הבא אנחנו חוזרות לשם לראות משהו לחתונה שלי. היחס שלו ושל הצוות מדהימים, והדגמים ממש מקוריים.


----------



## גלית61 (21/4/07)

גוזף, לא הייתי הולכת אליו גם בצחוק 
והם ממש לא נחמדים, והדברים אצלו מזעזעים, אבל זה עניין של טעם


----------



## hayag3 המקורית (21/4/07)

../images/Emo140.gifהמלצה לשמלות ערב לאמהות../images/Emo24.gif 
שמי חיה גליק השנה היו לי שתי שמחות. חיתנתי במזל טוב גם את בתי,ימית, ביוני וגם את בני, אביב, בנובמבר ובשתי החתנונות עיצבתי את בגדי אצל אטי יעקובסון מראשון לציון. הבגדים החמיאו לי מאד. המחירים הוגנים ביותר. והבגד נוח וגמיש ומתאים לכל אירוע. מעבר לזה אטי יעקובסון אשה חמה ונעימה ומתייחסת בסבלנות רבה. אני אצרף עכשו את הבגד שלי, בחתונת בני, אם החתן.  המידות שלי מקבילות לשלך והבגד החמיא לי ביותר. שיהיה במזל טוב חיה גליק הסופרת, (פרטים בגוגל או באתר סטימצקי)


----------



## PitzPoNeT25 (21/4/07)

סקסס בקניון הזהב ראשלצ.. 
אמא שלי קנתה שם שמלה והיתה מהממת!! דרך אגב - השמלה למכירה - פרטים במסר!


----------



## draiad (21/4/07)

אמא שלי תופרת אצל איב 
שם אני עושה שמלת כלה. לא יודעת מה את מחשיבה כמחיר סביר. אמא שלי תופרת מחוך רקום עם כתפיות וחצאית זהב מעלפת ב- 2000 ש"ח. שני פריטים שישמשו אותה גם בעתיד (לכן עדיף משמלה בעיניי).


----------



## טיפּטיפּ (21/4/07)

גליה להב 
אמי תפרה אצלה שמלה מדהימה (עם מחוך פנימי) ונראתה מיליון דולר!!!! מומלץ אם כי יקר...


----------



## michalgi (21/4/07)

../images/Emo41.gifמכירות מעצב בסגנון של שלומי מבת-ים../images/Emo35.gif../images/Emo41.gif 





מחפשת שמלה- אני אחות של חתן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא רוצה ללכת אליו שוב !! הייתי לפני חצי שנה, קניתי שמלה לחתונה של גיסתי... יחחחסססס מגעיל...... הוא יורד על כל דבר שזז..... לא בא לי לראות את הפרצוף שלו שוב. המחירים שלו ממש זולים וזה מה שכובש. רציתי לדעת אם יש כאן בנות שמכירות חנויות "זולות" בטווח של 500-700.


----------



## csomag (21/4/07)

אם אמא שלך כמו אמא שלי לא מתחברת לנוצץ 
יש את" קפסולה" בראשל"צ ואת "פשוט"


----------



## dusdus1976 (21/4/07)

SPA ברחוב דיזינגוף, זה יוצא מול רחוב בזל


----------



## hadarfarber (21/4/07)

תופרת 
התקשרי או פני לאתר שנייה מחתונה יש להם תופרות


----------



## אמילי79 (22/4/07)

מצאנו מצאנו ../images/Emo24.gif וגם עוד כמה ../images/Emo127.gif 
תודה על כל העזרה, יום חמישי ביליתי עם אמא שלי בסיבוב דיזינגוף, היינו בחלק מהמקומות שהומלצו כאן, ועוד כמה מקומות בין היתר אצל אתי אוחנה, אצל ויולט , אצל מודאדא ועוד כמה... אמא שלי ראתה אצל גלית עיצובים בראשל"צ שמלת מחוך בצבע ירוק  מנטה ומאד אהבה את הצבע רק ששמלת מחוך לא התאימה לה (אמא שלי דתייה עם כיסוי ראש), השמלה הייתה בכל מקרה זקוקה לתיקונים והמחיר שלה לא היה מוצדק לזה שלא תופרים שמלה חדשה. מתוך שיטוט במיתחתנים מצאתי את האתר של אנה קייסר - לא ראיתי את האתר הזה קודם לכן אבל לדעתי היא בין היחידות במתחתנים שמתייחסת לקהל הדתי. אנה היא מעצבת ותופרת, נמצאת בפתח תקווה ותחושת בטן אמרה לי ששם אמא שלי תעשה את השמלה. קבעתי עם אנה אחרי כל הטיול בדיזינגוף הגענו אליה בשבע בערב לסטודיו החדש שלה בפתח תקווה. במבט ראשון התפעלנו מהסטודיו המדהים שהיא יצרה שם, מקום חמים נעים ויפה! אח"כ התפעלנו מהאישיות, אנה כזו רגועה נעימה, אישית, לא כמו בחנויות העמוסות, ישבנו איתה אני אמא שלי והיא והיא הראתה לנו דגמים, ציירה לנו לפי מה שאמרנו לה, הראתה לנו אין סוף דוגמאות של בדים ותחרות ומצאנו אצלה בדיוק את הבד הירוק שאמא שלי אהבה ועוד תחרה מדהימה שמשתלבת על זה... והמחיר? מחיר שפוי לחלוטין !! בתוך ים של מעצבים ותופרים (מי שרוצה יכולה לקבל פרטים במסר). בקיצור בינגו! יהיו לאמא לפחות 3 מדידות (כמעט כמו של הכלה) הצבע מצא חן בעיניה, היא הבינה למה התכוונו ותעשה מה שצריך כדי להדגיש את היפה, לטשטש את הדורש טשטוש ותוודא שאמא שלי תראה מליון דולר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בנתיים יש גם עוד כמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 יש הזמנות - דפוס דנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש חליפה לחתן - מדויד ששון , הוא גם מצא מכנס וחולצה לשבת חתן אצל איזק שיש לו גם דברים מדהימים ויחס נעים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש מעצבת למקום - גליה דיגמי + זר כלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש תופרת לשמלה לאמא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גם אמא של החצי מצאה מה ללבוש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש חינה ומצאנו מישהי שתכין תלבושת לי ולו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש מקום לשבת חתן מה חסר? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נעליים לי ולו + תכשיטים לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שירים (לכניסה, ליציאה, לסלואו) ואת כל הבלאגן של הסוף לרבות סידורי שולחן אישורי הגעה חלוקת הזמנות ועוד ועוד... בקיצור כל הבלאגן של הסוף כמו שאמרתי . בכל מקרה תודה לכל הממליצות ואם מישהי רוצה עוד פרטים לגבי אנה התופרת אני אשמח לתת.


----------

